
Raised in U.S. without legal status, he attains the American dream – in Mexico - Oatseller
http://www.latimes.com/world/mexico-americas/la-fg-mexico-dreamer-20160424-story.html#nt=oft12aH-1gp2
======
ap3
Another casualty of the schizophrenic US immigration system

Some want everyone to come / others don't want anyone to come - all mashed up
together in layers built up over the years by alternating factions.

